
Linux Gaming in 2016: The Good, the Bad and the Meh - ekianjo
http://boilingsteam.com/linux-gaming-in-2016-the-good-the-bad-and-the-meh/.
======
flukus
> AMD has been lagging behind for a long while on Linux because of its drivers
> situation and the overall poor performance of its GPU on Linux. 2016 marked
> the release of the AMD RX480 card, at a good price point (around 200 USD)
> and good relative performance thanks to improved Linux open source drivers.
> It is still not on par with what nVidia offers, but it’s getting closer and
> closer. Now you could buy an AMD card and expect to play games with very
> decent performance. Note that Vulkan may be performing even better (at least
> on Dota 2) this particular AMD card than on similarly priced nVidia cards.

I'm sick of reading crap like this. I got a new computer with an rx480 a month
ago and I've had nothing but frustration with it. After trying several
distros, the only one that could display at 1920x1080 was arch. It can play
games because the screen blanks after 5 minutes and you have to do a hard
reset. Sound doesn't work through HDMI, apparently there is a patch floating
around somewhere but compiling kernels is not my hobby.

And that's just the graphics card, overall the linux desktop experience has
regressed badly in the last 10 years.

